
World’s thinnest hologram paves path to new 3-D world - steff2902
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/13142.html
======
basicplus2
It is a pity an important article shows a picture of a "hologram" coming out
of the screen beyond the limits of the edges of the screen from the point of
view of the observer.

This totally misrepresents how a hologram image works.

